# Thinking about moving to saltwater



## adamrehard (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm thinking about converting my 37G tank to saltwater, but I'm not sure I can afford it or if a 37G is big enough. I might have a 75G whenever my brother moves out, but until then I'm stuck with what I've got. Can you set up a saltwater tank on like 100 Bucks? I have a tank, light, and a few rocks, but other than that I've got nothing.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Exactly what equipment do you have today? Obviously, you have a freshwater system. What equipment are you using?


----------



## adamrehard (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a couple of heaters, one of which I got used, and the other I lost all the info for during my move last year, I've got a Pengiun BioWheel 200, and an Aqua-tech 5-15 that I got used too. All I have for lighting is the strip florescent that came with my tank.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, so here is the deal. I spend a ton of time on here preaching about live rock, aragonite sand, and a protein skimmer. For 99% of the world this is what they need to maintain a successful system. However, it is POSSIBLE to have a saltwater system without all these added costs.

The key is to recognize the limits of the system. For example, if you said to me "I only have $20. Is it possible to have a freshwater aquarium?" The answer would be yes, you can have a Betta bowl.

The same principle applies here. You can keep a marine system using a Penguin 200 on a 38 gallon tank. You will need to do a 5 gallon water change every week, without failure. You will be limited to keeping 2 or 3 fish at the most, and you can ONLY keep Damselfish or Clownfish. There are NO other options that give you a reasonable chance at success.

Hear me loud and clear. You would not attempt to keep anything in a Betta bowl other than a Betta. This is the same situation. You should not attempt to keep any other fish. Zip. None. Nothing else. ONLY Damselfish and Clownfish. Every other fish you can name would be overly sensitive to nitrate buildup and the stress from the frequent water changes and unnatural environment would cause issues with their health.

So, if you are willing to stick with only 2 or 3 fish, Damsels and Clownfish only, then we can talk about how to convert on a $100 budget.


----------



## adamrehard (Dec 28, 2009)

That kinda what I thought you'd say.  I'll probably just stick with freshwater until my brother decides to move out and then discovers he can't keep a 75G in his apartment.  My other problem is I'm gone a lot during the summer, so I probably won't be able to do a lot a water changes while I'm gone. Is there anything interesting or new or different that I can do with freshwater? I'm trying to breed rainbow platys, but that's about all I'm doing right now.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

adamrehard said:


> That kinda what I thought you'd say.  I'll probably just stick with freshwater until my brother decides to move out and then discovers he can't keep a 75G in his apartment.  My other problem is I'm gone a lot during the summer, so I probably won't be able to do a lot a water changes while I'm gone. Is there anything interesting or new or different that I can do with freshwater? I'm trying to breed rainbow platys, but that's about all I'm doing right now.


You will be in the same situation with a 75g. The initial cost is in live rock, live sand and a good protein skimmer. If you can't buy all three you will be limited in your stocking selection (at the very least a high quality protein skimmer).

Whatever you do take the advice of the Salt Water experts here (I am not one of them - though I will be glad to help with any fresh water questions).


----------



## adamrehard (Dec 28, 2009)

Hopefully by then I'll have found enough money to get what I need, or borrow some from a friend with a saltwater setup. I've tried making some of my one equipment, and have had some success, but now I'm out of ideas.


----------

